# Wanted - Thoracochromis brauschi - Blood Throats



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

If anyone has any fry to sell or know of a dealer that has them, please let me know...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a post in the Classifieds.


----------

